# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Zakoni o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji (MPO) >  MPO na kazališnim daskama

## BigBlue

nisam našla adekvatno mjesto za ovaj link, pa ako treba slobodno prebacite negdje drugdje 

http://www.novilist.hr/Vijesti/Rijek...anje-s-istinom

----------


## Snekica

Woow!

----------


## Jelena

BigBlue, hvala na ovom kvalitetnom linku!

----------


## BigBlue

:Smile: 

eh, kad bi bilo više ovakvih projekata koji bi senzibilizirali javnost...

----------


## Jelena

> eh, kad bi bilo više ovakvih projekata koji bi senzibilizirali javnost...


Možda sam naivna, ali publika koja će doći pogledati tu predstavu vjerojatno nam ni nije problem.

----------


## Mojca

Jelena... da, ima smisla u tome što kažeš, ali je zbilja hvale vrijedan projekt. 
Hvala im.

----------


## BigBlue

> Možda sam naivna, ali publika koja će doći pogledati tu predstavu vjerojatno nam ni nije problem.


imaš potpuno pravo
možda da angažiramo thompsona da ožeže koju u naše ime? možda je to ciljana skupina...

----------


## Mojca

Sad sam se sjetila da je Ćiro Blažević vodio Vatrene gledati Vaginine monologe... i podsmjeha s kojim su izlazili iz kazališta.

----------

